# Raleigh Tourist DL-1



## Iceyak (Mar 10, 2018)

I am looking for a men’s Raleigh Tourist DL-1 in good condition. 1950s-1970s.
Thank you.


----------



## chughes1 (Mar 15, 2018)

Iceyak said:


> I am looking for a men’s Raleigh Tourist DL-1 in good condition. 1950s-1970s.
> Thank you.View attachment 767464



Hi Sean
 The Raleigh is on the way and I noticed this bike on Craigs List  her in Ma. Good Luck, Chuck    https://boston.craigslist.org/sob/bik/d/1977-raleigh-dl1-tourist-22/6531386335.html


----------



## Iceyak (Mar 15, 2018)

.


----------

